#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [討論] 小說寫作技巧心得&討論

## 翔氣

由於看到寫作方式討論---[說明性的文章]與[意境性的文章]的取捨。有感而發，另設這個篇幅發文。


首先我的寫作方式是「事情正在發生」的寫法，也就是「動態型故事」。我想這種寫法也是含括在「敘事型故事」之中。

這種寫法的好處不在於炫耀文學內涵，而是提升故事的臨場感，和最重要的活潑度。

最近我讀了一本很死版的敘事型故事「事發的19分鐘」。雖然它是屬於記載真實校園槍擊案的整個前因後果，但是敘述的方式相當理性、直覺化，所以令人印象深刻。

我發誓看過了那一整本書之後，我就不會想再翻第二次，因為它的調子太死板了。
雖然內容深刻、密實，而且很有如同在眼前發生的真切感，卻太過理性，是非常標準的「敘事型故事」，所以讀起來是「深刻感動卻乏味累人的」。

我的感想是：令人深省、感動，歷歷在目。但是因為讀起來很累所以不會想再翻。

既然如此，故事完了，目的也達到了。我不會再去重新品嘗這個故事，但是我會記得這個故事的來龍去脈好一段時間。

文章會不會讓人想重讀並不是重點，一切取決於你故事的內涵有沒有達到意境。




如果你的故事張力大、充滿奇異的幻想，而且種類又廣，那麼就很有機會讓人想重讀他的故事。

比方說倪匡的科幻小說故事，每一本都有不同類型的趣味(或說奇異)，所以讀完了一整套之後，偶爾會再想起曾經讀過，但是已經沒有什麼印象的故事，然後回頭翻翻看。

雖然倪匡的文筆很普通，是很固定的敘述模式，而且還有慣用的贅句，但是故事內涵引人入勝，幻想之中帶有緊張刺激，也少有場景介紹的囉唆篇幅，所以反而會令人想一看再看。(對於同樣幾本倪匡科幻小說，我最多讀過3遍)




其實「敘事型故事」與「意境型」不止能夠互相穿插併用，更可以直接作「結合」。

當「敘事型」段落必須出現時，不彷將這段文字，作一個新的情境開始。

以我寫的【渦流球】為範例：

(1.敘事型──把單調的事件展開來談)
範例：原本只是單純敘述「有一根圖騰柱豎立在廣場」，不彷把這件事變成一小段故事。

五色圖騰漆在雕琢粗野的木柱上，斑剝得令人不禁遙想先祖當初豎立這圖騰柱時的盛況，用他凶蠻的爪子在這上面留下不會消失的深痕，和那一個很大的，尚有一股餘勁的漆紅掌印。 
在最頂端的那一段被畫上了一雙眼。它代表的是白天、黑夜，力量、輕巧，野性、溫柔，死亡、生育，清醒、睡眠。 
令人不禁質疑這對眼睛究竟有沒有辦法同時表達這麼多意思。 
不論它是否含有這些意義，它看起來就是兩個很有靈性的眼睛，一左一右。 
如同嚴父和慈母，真有生命一般，無時無刻在導引翔風村的獵人們。所以總有人認為祖靈就住在那裡面，至今依然靜靜地看著翔風村一天天成長，甚至無所畏懼地陪著翔風村的孩子們一步步踏入即將來臨的危機。

如此一來，讀者不僅知道「被介紹物的狀況」，而且不易產生「敘述性介紹」的疲勞感(就像讀百科全書一樣)。


(2.敘事結合情境──你根本不需要懂得使用「很文學的如詩寫法」)
範例：原本只是單純敘述「下雪了」，不彷把這件事結合到故事裡，成為述說的一部份，同時融入「動態意境+敘述寫法」。

冷冽的風，招引來無數的霜雪。往上飄，往下飄。 
下雪了。雪竟然還敢飄進翔風村，一片一片，然後結成一團。 
好像，還沒發現到翔風村即將發生什麼事。 


作者可以嘗試寫寫「被敘述物的狀態」，少量即可。這樣的方式滲入了有趣的感官，卻又少不了深刻的愁緒。



(3.敘事結合情境──製造一股舒服的氣氛)
範例：原本的情境是「輕踏換好衣服後扛起弓，走到曳尾身邊吻了他一下，然後離開房間。曳尾好像眼花，把輕踏看成女性的身影。」

修飾以後是這樣：


輕踏扛著弓，尾巴晃動牽動了過長的衣底。晃啊晃的。 
格子線條的輕衫，完全不同於平時厚重的獵袍。輕穎的身影踏著雪白的赤腳，帶起一陣很舒服的唰唰聲，消失在門外並且關上。 
隱約之中，曳尾好像在輕踏的側身看到了屬於女性的身影。雖然只是一下下，而且他很確定那只不過是眼花。但這個印像仍深深刻在曳尾的腦海。

好喜歡這份……輕踏讓自己感到安心的氣息。 
還有輕踏在臨走前，那一下鼻吻的輕觸。



用很俱體的筆法，同樣可以敘述如夢境般的意境型詞句；很輕很甜，卻不太真實的感覺。
可以注意到裡面一句高深的詞句都沒有出現。
不要太直線條寫出劇情發生的經過，比方說“媽媽搭電梯到了5樓”。
儘可能加上鏡頭的切換，而不要強調「搭電梯到5樓」這件事。把鏡頭切入別的角度來敘述同一件事試試看。



(4.敘事升級──把太平常的「拖台錢文句」修飾一下)
範例：原本只是寫「XXX在心中這麼想著」的騙字數文句，改得不那麼單調，而且有味道。

「他們都還沒準備好。」達禮視線穿透圖騰柱，對已經藏在霜雪裡的星星說。

某某人在內心想的事，不一定要直接寫「XXX心想。」不彷把這段話「說給聽不到的目標聽」。這種寫法的意思跟「XXX心想。」是一樣的，同屬內心層面；這是嘗試製造意境的一種技法。



(5.敘事升級──觸發事件可以再分支)
範例：原本只是寫「輕踏把床邊的弓拿起來了」，我們把這件事的觸發事件擴充。

一把拎起床邊的獵弓，冰冷的觸感令輕踏的精神充實了不少。無意的碰撞震動弓弦，發出溫和的微震。 


原本只要把弓拿起來就行了，但是添上了無意的碰撞，發出的聲音對比反而令人覺得這個情節相當寧靜。如果對照內文，則感受會更準確。

做事的時候偶爾會發生一點「不經意」的小動作。將這些小動作加上去，可以讓讀者暫時去注意到有別的事情在發生──可大可小，解除轉場不順的尷尬，同時能讓讀者稍微脫離對於劇情的疲勞感。


(6.紙本上的張力──時態的運用)
範例：普通的寫法是「喬布開始外出採藥，所以尾雪來的時候到處都是草藥製品」。這邊我使用「時態先後進行，然後產生因果關係」的寫法。

尾雪不在的時候，喬布獨自坐在樹屋裡......
(敘述喬布看了書以後，突然想學著採草製藥。)
不久之後，喬布時常離開樹屋，到處採集藥草。


喬布不在的時候，尾雪獨自坐在樹屋裡望著一瓶瓶的粉末和汁液。 
充滿草藥味。 
地上，牆頭上，窗上。堆疊的，成捆的，吊起來的。 
喬布每天都會帶一些草藥回來，慢慢地研磨、調和。 



別讓說故事的時態呈一直線──讓不同的敘述物，在不同的時間產生密不可分的因果關係。
偶爾用「兩件事先後發展，並且存在因果關係。」取代「某某事發生了，所以後來怎麼發展。」





目前想到的是這些，如果有想到什麼再寫上來啦。

如果對於寫作有興趣，但不是很熟悉文章寫法的話，歡迎在這裡討論發問哦！

有自己不太滿意的句子(可別一大段呀)歡迎po上來，我也會為大家作個建議！

----------


## yoyo虎

有些書看過一次就不想讀
卻讓人回味無窮

這樣的書我想到
螞蟻三部曲.......

有些書看過一次就不想讀
之後..疑?我有看過這本書嗎

這樣的書我想到
......
偉人傳吧XD

有些書看過一次還想再讀
之後就一直想再讀

我想到黃金羅盤系列
好想讀阿= =
可是家裡沒買
最重要的是..那時我還不是獸阿
我要重看我要重看我要重看我要重看

對我來說
只要是奇幻小說
我都想一讀再讀
或者說，我都可以一讀再讀
因為每次在我心中的想像都不同
=======================
翔氣大要開文學講座嗎?
每次看翔氣大的文都覺得獲益良多阿

根據文章的意思
我想就是
敘述一件事不要筆筆直直地寫
要懂得觸類旁通，節外生枝
(當然還是要注意贅字冗詞)


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    太空船漸漸加速,再加速,最後緩和。馬爾斯離開座位,從窗戶往主星望去－主星大致上被金屬覆蓋著,但仍可看見少部分海洋深邃的藍和飄泊的白雲。瞬間一股感動將馬爾斯征服。他忘情地看著,直到厄斯大喊才將馬爾斯從想像中拉回現實。    
    


請大大過目囉^^

----------


## 翔氣

呼，我的「隱藏」出了不小的錯誤，還是改成不隱藏了。


to巴薩查 


我緩緩走在瀰漫著清晨薄霧的人行道上,灰色的天空跟灰色的磚瓦,寂靜無聲的街道,像互相應和似,上演著孤單與寂寞. 

如果拆成最單純的元素，大意是「我用緩慢的速度，走在起霧的人行道上，磚瓦與天空都是灰暗的(這點或許因為內心的感受)，而且四周寂靜無聲。


這一句用我的寫法會這個樣子：

緩緩走在寂靜的人行道上，我感受到清晨暗淡的天色照在周遭的磚瓦上，是冷冷灰色。周圍的薄霧圍繞著我，卻沒有改變我的孤獨。

(這一句我讓霧與「我」產生互動的關係。)



我試圖努力回想昨天晚上發生過的一切,不過記憶就像雲煙般,不論我怎樣努力揮舞著雙手想要捕捉,它們總是從我手中悄悄溜走.

昨晚發生的一切曾經掌握在我的手中。如今卻像雲煙般越來越淡，不論如何嘗試都無法阻止它們從我的手中消散。

(這一句我把「原本經歷過這件事」點上去，當作一個比較重的對比，再寫如今卻什麼都沒了。)


黑影停下了動作,把因該是眼睛的地方,轉向了聲音的來源,我勉強轉過頭,看到街道上,一隻白色的貓獸人,繫著鮮紅色的項圈跟金色的鈴鐺,穿著有點可笑的米色擋布,手裡拿這一跟末端有著毛的小棒子. 

黑影突然停止動作，用疑似眼睛的部位盯向聲音的來源。我勉強偏過頭往那個方向一看......牠的手中握著一根末端有撮毛的小棒子，有點滑稽的米色擋布圍在腰際；而頸上，則繫著一條鮮紅色的項圈，上頭是一顆金色的鈴鐺。
牠──是一隻白色的貓獸人！


(嗯......我的寫法雖然做出了「到底是什麼人」的緊張氣息，但是這只適用於「首度出場」或者「沒見過的東西冒了出來」。
如果獸人在先前已經出現過，那我的這句就不能用了。)






依我個人的閱讀習慣來看啦，我比較怕讀如詩文般的寫法。

你的情境文筆很好，雖然我讀起來比較不習慣，但是欣賞的人肯定大有人在！

我依照了自己習慣的寫法，重寫同一個情景。至於怎麼寫比較好，還是見人見智。

我覺得巴薩查的文筆是沒有問題的  :Very Happy:

----------


## 呆虎鯨

這篇可以算是教學文了吧？＝ｗ＝提議加精華～

　　雖然我的目標是看第一次震撼，而且會拿起來看第二次
　　不過功力不足（毆

　　這邊偷偷看見翔氣的寫作手法ｘｄ
　　喜歡他寫作風格的獸可以多參考唷！

　　交流是可以讓文章進步的，大家可以從它文找到自己所寫的優缺與不足
　　另外，如果想快速進步，呆鯨提供一個還算不錯的方法給各位
　　去模仿一流作家的文章
　　雖然之後想走出自己一條路可能很瓶頸，不過這是公認最快的方法

　　咳，不過呆鯨是選擇自己走（被毆
　　就算要花比別人多十年的時間才可以看到自己文章的成長跟被認同
　　不過這樣才好玩（是嗎？

　　翔氣所提的方法我會找時間練習看看的ｏｗｏ
　　謝謝教學ｘｄ

＋＋－補充－＋＋
　　每個人對一件事情的比喻不同
　　如果你對某些敘述手法很熟練了，甚至會再不知不覺中用出來
　　然後大家一看就會知道＂啊！這是ｘｘｘ的文！＂
　　那就是自己的寫作風格了

　　像是，翔氣，好茶，杜崇，玄白等，我現在點進去看文章
　　不用看作者是誰只看文章，都可以猜出來了＝ｗ＝

　　這是我對寫作風格的認知，也歡迎討論跟補充ｏｗｏ

----------


## 翔氣

TO：yoyo虎


根據文章的意思 
我想就是 
敘述一件事不要筆筆直直地寫 
要懂得觸類旁通，節外生枝 
(當然還是要注意贅字冗詞) 

正確  :Very Happy:  
我覺得想達到這個的話，多觀摩會相當有用。畢竟一個人的領悟有限；因為人生經歷的不同，自發性的領悟是受跼限的。


太空船漸漸加速,再加速,最後緩和。馬爾斯離開座位,從窗戶往主星望去－主星大致上被金屬覆蓋著,但仍可看見少部分海洋深邃的藍和飄泊的白雲。瞬間一股感動將馬爾斯征服。他忘情地看著,直到厄斯大喊才將馬爾斯從想像中拉回現實。 


太空船漸漸提升了加速度運作，行進越發迅速、更迅速......。
當飛船的速度漸漸安定下來，馬爾斯焦急地起身，離開座位湊上小窗。主星就近在眼前──深邃的藍色海洋和翩翩飄落的霜雪頓時化為一股感動的力量，令馬爾斯在這一瞬間被眼前的情景征服。

他的熱情，持續直到被厄斯大喊了一聲才回歸現實。
──他們的主星，如今仍然被大面積的金屬構成物覆蓋著。




( 我的寫法是：主星上的「金屬」，是不好的東西，所以排在最後，作一個「熱情被潑了一道冷水」的結果。 

在這裡我作了幾個分行；雖然看起來會有點短，但是這可以讓讀者比較輕鬆閱讀。
如果出書的話，一行字最少1字，最多35-40字都是沒問題的 ！

另外我分了一段出來，用意是讓讀者知道馬爾斯觀望了主星好一會兒，才被厄斯叫了一聲。這個空白是很有效的轉折功能。 )

希望這樣對你有幫助。  :Very Happy:

----------


## a70701111

少量的教學文章阿……
教導的方式，其實也都淺顯易懂。
不過，感覺上似乎不會有很多獸真的想看阿……
這篇先加精華瞜……

----------


## 好喝的茶

好棒的教學文章啊(笑)。
有時候為了讓劇情走上軌道，不得不帶起某些平悶的描寫。
我經常都在苦惱這個呢。寫了會讓文章變悶，不得故事就斷開了。

感謝翔氣分享這些實用的方法喔。
多分享一點心得。有時候活用修辭手法也能讓文章變得生動喔。

通感
以另一種感官角度描寫原有的感受。

例︰微 風 過 處 ， 送 來 縷 縷 清 香 ， 彷 彿 遠 處 高 樓 上 渺 茫 的 歌 聲 似 的 。(朱自清《荷塘月色》)
以聽覺(歌聲)通嗅覺(清香)。

例︰紅 杏 枝 頭 春 意 鬧。(宋祁《玉樓春》)
以聽覺(喧鬧)通視覺(紅杏)。

例︰風 隨 柳 轉 聲 皆 綠 ， 麥 受 塵 欺 色 易 黃 。(嚴遂成《滿城道中》)
以視覺通聽覺。



雙關
借助語境使文句具雙重意義。

例︰東邊日出西邊雨，道是無晴卻有晴。(劉禹錫《竹枝詞》)
最後「道是無晴卻有晴」含「道是無情卻有情」的意思。

例︰四面又明明是寒冬，正給我非常的寒威和冷氣。(魯迅《風筝》)
寒威和冷氣既指天氣，也指當時保守的社會。



呼告
對不存在或抽象的事物對話。

例︰碩鼠！碩鼠！無食我黍。(《詩經．碩鼠》)

例︰我的天！為什麼總是這樣？(在電視裏常常看到XD)



拈連
借助語境，把原本只適用於甲的描寫拈到乙身上。

例︰我兩眼雖盲，可心不盲！



這是敝茶N年前買的語文工具書上學回來的。
這些修辭手法不普遍，但同樣對文章起修飾的作用。
當用比喻、擬人、排比用到快爛掉的時候，活用其他修辭手法也可以使文章變得吸引唷。
(不過這些修辭比比喻、擬人來得難用就是了。我也沒用過好幾回。)

最後要跟翔氣說聲不好意思。
閣下的《渦流球》我都有在看，但因為敝茶正值期末考的關係，實在沒辦法很細緻地閱讀，也不希望就此草率留言。
等到20號期考完畢後，我會從頭再細看一遍的。我就先欠你一篇閱後感好了(鞠躬)。

----------


## 翔氣

今天新增了(6.)關於時間的次序使用。



to：a70701111

教導的方式，其實也都淺顯易懂。 
不過，感覺上似乎不會有很多獸真的想看阿…… 

啊，是啊。不論如何觀摩別人的文章，終究容易蒙上他的影子。我所做的，確實正是把我的說故事方法分解出來剖析。

走出自己的風格是重要的，觀摩他人可以當作一個捷逕，或只不過是一個歷程。


to：好喝的茶

出動了......是很有深度的文學用法！

竟然使用古詩作為解析呀，各位如果沒看懂茶大寫出的範例，可不要失去耐心。多讀一遍，順著讀，跳著讀；如果能夠應用它們，那麼情境式的寫法一定能增添幾分深度  :Very Happy:  

閣下的《渦流球》我都有在看，但因為敝茶正值期末考的關係，實在沒辦法很細緻地閱讀，也不希望就此草率留言。 
等到20號期考完畢後，我會從頭再細看一遍的。我就先欠你一篇閱後感好了(鞠躬)。

看看行事歷，再2週我也要期末考了耶！  :Shocked:  
讀者對小說的認同，是作者最高的榮幸！這麼說真不好意思......(左搖右擺\r


to：巴薩查

感謝翔氣大的教學: P 
看來很多時候文章把順序跟主從關係稍微改變 
都能帶出更好的意境 囧囧囧 
把第五章拿來當實驗作品寫看看...(誤

對了，這個就是「壓軸」的做法。

把令人驚奇的結果擺在最後面發生，會讓這份驚奇的張力擴大。

----------


## 食老TPOA

這種熱心公益的行為

不站出來頂一下都不行呢



教與被教是一體兩面的事

在教授別人的時候

自己也能得到不少經驗

期待樓主能將經驗揮灑在自己的文章上



而且這種文章

對新手來說是難得好文啊

----------


## yoyo虎

> 太空船漸漸提升了加速度運作，行進越發迅速、更迅速......。
> 當飛船的速度漸漸安定下來，馬爾斯焦急地起身，離開座位湊上小窗。主星就近在眼前──深邃的藍色海洋和翩翩飄落的霜雪頓時化為一股感動的力量，令馬爾斯在這一瞬間被眼前的情景征服。
> 
> 他的熱情，持續直到被厄斯大喊了一聲才回歸現實。
> ──他們的主星，如今仍然被大面積的金屬構成物覆蓋著
> 
> ( 我的寫法是：主星上的「金屬」，是不好的東西，所以排在最後，作一個「熱情被潑了一道冷水」的結果。 
> 
> 在這裡我作了幾個分行；雖然看起來會有點短，但是這可以讓讀者比較輕鬆閱讀。
> ...


謝謝翔氣大大的修改^^
感覺小小的一段文字突然神靈活現起來了
尤其分段的部分和前後順序的部分(也就是新加的第6點)
這些都是我必須再加強的

多讀多寫多思考!
這句話不知道是從哪邊看來的
不過現在很符合我的情況

----------


## 呆虎鯨

> 多讀多寫多思考!
> 這句話不知道是從哪邊看來的
> 不過現在很符合我的情況


　　三多本來就是寫文章的基本功唷＠＠
　　跟打基礎一樣

----------


## VARARA

感謝翔氣與茶的分享^^

受益斐淺……以前我東西是寫出來，但沒辦法分析的很詳細。

嗯……怎麼說（搔頭）……

寫小說時，在下幾乎都是以「示現（也可以說成「視線」）」的角度來寫的，因為小說的角色有其靈魂（我只能做這種解釋），劇情自動會跑，我只要先把大綱設定好就差不多了。

但也因為這種「直視」的觀點，讓角色的動作與細部變化顯的很粗糙。
（ＥＸ：1.悄悄地，風吹了。
　　　　2.他走在路上，心中似乎在想什麼。
　　　　3.猛然一陣火，前方的士兵瞬間化為白骨。）
------------通常都是很直接的，並不會以其他觀點來描述……
但如果用上翔氣與茶茶的分享，這個似乎可以這樣改……
（改編：1.風兒纏在身上，偷偷地躍動著。
　　　　2.長廊是他的思緒，影子捉迷藏似地在柱子間忽隱忽現。
　　　　3.土地被驚醒，身上長出的焰花消逝；結出一攤攤碎骨。）
改過似乎還是可以加強，學無止境阿！（ＸＤ）

在下也來分享一下在下小說的寫法……
雖然應該很多人都會用就是ＸＤ

1.打出總綱骨架
ＥＸ：勇者誕生-->打倒魔王(很古典的老梗(暈))

2.此時，再添加支架的內容
ＥＸ：勇者誕生-->村里的菜刀奶奶成為隊員-->遇見魔王的小兵-->打倒魔王

3.可以再添加下去……越添加越細。

此種作法的優點……在下認為是，不論如何都不會焦點模糊（除非枝幹真的離題太大）
缺點，就是已經有個框架，想自由發揮或節外生枝，必須要有能力能把劇情抓回來。

不知道這種方法各位認為如何呢ＸＤ？

最後，再度感謝翔氣與茶茶的熱情教學^^
麻煩版主將這篇文章添加到重要討論文章連結裡面，這裡面的東西真的可以幫助大家ＸＤ～～～

TO  翔氣：
我也是默默的看（天音：你再不回文就要溺斃了。我：是誰發明考試這東西？）
暑假會認真地回覆^^
加油喔！
能夠一邊魔獸一邊寫小說，這個厲害|||

--------------------------------

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    varavaravaravaravara~~~~~~~~~~~~@@@@
夠了!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
別再給我多音樂會了!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
考試當天還要開音樂會是怎樣阿!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
拜託給我時間練琴吧!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
唔喔喔varavaravaravaraVARAＶＡＲＡ！！！！！！
(天音：此人已經藍藍路。請迴避。)

----------


## Zera

好喝的茶前輩..你那本是不是叫《作文天書》之類的...???
====
V君打出總綱骨架添加細節的方法應該很好用....
那就不會離題了囧
====

翔氣前輩太有材了.............................

沒有刻意去用華麗的文詞，但也能把境況描述得很有畫的感覺－－最重要的是說明還在！
斷句恰到好處，也把前後關係很生動的帶了出來！
[我還得多練習啊orz]

可否請教一下@@~~

仔細的描述，是不是不應佔篇太多？
想到與主題有點偏離的情節，有沒有辦法安排在文章裡？還是另外寫開比較好？
寫作手法[好像視角、文體、表達方式]，可以在不同章節轉換嗎？怎樣才不算過分？

唉Q Q.....
前輩教的方法我也想過，但沒時間讓我好好編排句子和修辭...[因為家人反對寫小說= =~]
情節的靈感很易抓下，但意境的靈感過了沒有啊....
有甚麼辦法嗎？

對不起打擾了.........[我這人真煩啊orz]

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO Zera︰
我忘記書名了，好像叫《語文工具手冊》之類，但不是《語文天書》。
那本書我很久前就借給朋友了，所以我只記得大致的內容。
(另外，叫我茶就可以了。我還很年輕XD)




> 仔細的描述，是不是不應佔篇太多？


詳寫與略寫的取捨，觀看閣下文章想表達什麼主題。
基本上，越與主題相關、越能表達主旨的情節，就應越詳盡的寫。反之亦然。
當然，寫到關鍵部份的時候，可以留有一點餘地，不把全部主題都明說出來，讓讀者有個思考空間，也是可以的。




> 想到與主題有點偏離的情節，有沒有辦法安排在文章裡？還是另外寫開比較好？


過渡句是你的好幫手。
不過，就我自己的角度來看，一篇文章，它的所有部份都只應為文章主題服務，因此與主題偏離的部份，我多數會忽略。
又或者，到故事發展到與原本偏離的地方有關連的時候，再補寫回去。
(如果要寫的情節從頭到尾都與主題偏離，那麼不寫也罷。)
如果只是一點內容上的補充，那麼可以用補敘的手法，或是在文章末尾加上附註。




> 寫作手法[好像視角、文體、表達方式]，可以在不同章節轉換嗎？怎樣才不算過分？


這個請讓精於小說的翔氣回答吧XD
我比較喜歡記敘抒情的文體。

----------


## Zera

謝謝小茶XD[被打飛
相比記敘抒情，我還是覺得寫景抒情容易> <

==========

總是覺得難評自己的文章....
只知道不是太好就是了orz
因為文章是自己寫的，多沉悶也會看下去...
根本不知道是不是吸引人的篇章orz

其實小說會不會適合很多的描寫？
散文和小說的寫法有甚麼不同？

----------


## 食老TPOA

寫法上

散文跟小說沒啥不同

只是包羅的內容有些出入

再說現代文體自由

韻散常常互入

所以沒問題的．３．

----------


## Zera

> 寫法上
> 
> 散文跟小說沒啥不同
> 
> 只是包羅的內容有些出入
> 
> 再說現代文體自由
> 
> 韻散常常互入
> ...


Q Q~~
我想我是問得有點不對...
應該是「短篇小說」、「散文」和「長篇小說」...> <~

----------


## yoyo虎

說到小說和散文
目前那條區分的線已經越來越模糊了...

但小說最重要的
就是在於張力的表現
一篇好的小說一定要有張力
但也不是說散文就一定沒有張力...這樣...
所以真的很難區分~~
就算在細分成「短篇小說」「散文」「長篇小說」這三樣來比較...
結果還是一樣吧...

現在的小說也可以只用描寫寫出故事性
完全不用一句對話~
沒有人能說這不是一篇小說
甚至如果同時投稿小說跟散文
有可能兩邊都入選呢

同樣的散文也可以說一個故事
也可以寫得很長~~~
當然如果通篇都是對話
大家會覺得這是一篇小說
大概是這樣吧...

----------


## Zera

是這樣啊.................................
沒有對話的小說........嗯...好像真的見過orz
請問...張力是甚麼？orz
---------
各位前輩都很厲害的說..............||||

----------


## 食老TPOA

寫法不就是指寫作方式嗎？

像是手法、技巧之類的……

還是你想問的是定義？



如果是定義……


散文廣義的定義是指韻文以外的文體

只要是非韻文都可以算散文

諸如廣告文章、報導、評論等等

但為了精準區分「散文」

狹義上就變成「抒情式文體」

通常是指心情隨記、隨筆、感想等等



而小說本來是散文的一種

後來才分離出來

通常是人物、事件的傳述

所以小說有故事性

講求「人、事、景、情」等描寫


短篇跟長篇只是字數上的不同

這裡定義各家不同

wiki上頭講短篇約一萬字左右

長篇約六萬以上

其他還有短篇五千到一萬左右

長篇十萬到十四萬字

等等不同的定義……



總覺得好像沒回答到問題……

唔恩

如果沒回答到

煩請再重新把問題詳述一遍吧xD""

有點摸不透在問什麼……

----------


## yoyo虎

呃...在下不是很厲害的前輩
只是剛好最近有聽文學講座
所以把所知的做一些分享而已~

另外~什麼是張力呢?
簡單講就是"這個故事會不會吸引讀者想要讀下去"

而要讓讀者有讀下去的動力，就是要有"衝突"
所謂衝突不是打打殺殺的場面就算了
是指人與人，人與事，甚至自己與心靈之間所產生的矛盾
矛盾越強，所謂的張力就越大，整篇小說就會更吸引人

少了張力
讀者沒有想讀下去的慾望
自然不會認為這是一部好的小說囉
既然小說的本意是說一個故事
這種張力自然比一些精妙修辭或者華麗文藻來的重要多了

以上部分內容參考這個網址
(不找些資料無法解答阿...囧...畢竟這個詞是在下提出的...當然要負責解答囉)
http://www.yon.com.tw/modules/newbb/...=2787&forum=17

在下只是稍微講解一下
畢竟自己並不是專門寫小說的，是寫新詩的
不過不同的文類有時也有許多共通的部分~
希望這些有幫助到你~

----------


## Zera

謝謝解說><~~
--------
To TPOA前輩：
沒有不清楚~~~[是我問得不清楚才對orz]

To yoyo前輩：
那文的作者很有才啊..

----------


## 翔氣

真好耶，我在忙的期間，又有很多高水準的問答出現了！
 :Very Happy:  __________________________________________________

to：Zera

仔細的描述，是不是不應佔篇太多？ 

如同茶的答案，這得要看你選擇的劇情是什麼情況。

以戰鬥場面為例──仔細的部份不宜太多，即不要把一招一式都描述得巨細靡遺，以免拖壞了戰鬥流暢、氣勢萬均的快感。


想到與主題有點偏離的情節，有沒有辦法安排在文章裡？還是另外寫開比較好？ 

A：我認為，偏離主題的情節有2種發展類型。
第一種──該劇情是龐大的，如果往後能拿它跟主線劇情作互動也ok！
第二種──該劇情算不上龐大，而且與主線劇情不會也沒必要牽扯上前因後果。
不論是哪一種，也不論是安排在文章，或另外寫開都有它的功效。
這兩種做法有不同的用途，所以誰好誰壞，是依故事的需求而定的。

「有點偏離的情節」大致上有以下這些類型，逐一作解釋：

【類型1】
該「有點偏離的情節」是導致故事發展的原因(也就是過去發生的)。

EX：
主線事件-主角對敵人施展法術
過往事件-法術是大法師教的

「安排在文章」的寫法：(主角施法)→(施法途中提一下這是大法師教的某種特殊魔法)→(法術發射)→(敵人被打敗)
評語：用很快的速度就交待完了這招魔法的來頭，讀者大約會知到這是蠻厲害的魔法。

「另外寫開」的寫法：(主角施法)→(另外寫開，寫當初向大法師學魔法的艱辛，和最終成功的結果)→(回到主線故事，法術發射)→(敵人被打敗)
評語：多了這個篇幅，讀者就會預先了解這個法術非同小可，並且期待法術有沒有效，或期待敵人被打得落花流水。此外，也便於在最後誇大敵人被打敗的慘狀。

【類型2】
該「有點偏離的情節」是「另一個方面」的事件。

這種作法比較特殊，你需要利用「命運的造化」及「兩者呈反比」來作為聯繫。

EX：
主線-好人上班族的生活
穿插-邪惡的強盜

「安排在文章」的寫法：(好人的普通生活之間穿插另一方面強盜的惡行)→(最終好人落得悲慘下場，強盜卻享盡榮華富貴)

「另外寫開」的寫法：(好人的普通生活)→(悲慘的下場)→(強盜為非作歹)→(美好的結果)

雖然兩者故事沒有互相影響的關係，卻因「命運的造化」及「對比」來讓兩者產生無形的連結。
需要注意的是兩者的篇幅不會相差太多。


【類型3】
該「有點偏離的情節」的篇幅很小，而且對於故事的進行不具有影響力(沒有導致事件發生的功用)。

EX：
主線事件-主角在前線打杖  
穿插事件-家鄉的老母親

「安排在文章」的寫法：(主角在戰場上的情況)→(提一下老母親在家不吃不睡，為主角擔心狀)→(回到戰場的情況)
評語：這種寫法是比較「急性」式的，主線故事之外的其餘雜事只簡單帶過，緩和一下緊湊的劇情。有個好處是讀者不會感覺故事受到間斷，讀起來步調快，比較過癮。

「另外寫開」的寫法：(主角在戰場上的情況)→(另增寫開篇幅，細寫老母親不安穩的生活，和內心的思緒)→(直接進入戰爭的轉戾點，比方說主角受重傷了或打勝仗)
評語：緩性的寫法，比較富情感，也容易蘊釀故事的龐大經典。只是愛好激進步調的讀者說不定會睡著。

【類型4】
該「有點偏離的情節」完全與故事發展沒有關係。

就算與故事的走向完全沒有關聯，你同樣可以安排在文章，或另外寫開。
如果安排在文章，該「有點偏離的情節」只是充當背景而已。
如果另外寫開，會得到「共同命運」的聯繫。

EX：
主線故事-主角要穿過一片沙漠
額外情節-沙漠裡有一個商隊正在前進

「安排在文章」的寫法：(主角走在沙漠的情況)→(商隊當作背景經過)→(繼續主角的故事)
評語：一般只是讓劇情豐富一點而已

「另外寫開」的寫法：(描寫沙漠商隊走在沙漠上的困難、酷熱等等)→(寫主角也來到這片沙漠)
評語：產生共同命運，讓讀者預先為主角即將遭到的困難擔憂。



寫作手法[好像視角、文體、表達方式]，可以在不同章節轉換嗎？怎樣才不算過分？ 

我有一個很實用的建議：可以自由變換。當你故事的目標是不同的角色時，就以該角色形象的風格來描述。
比方說，描寫一個活潑可愛的人，甚至連週遭的景物你都可以寫成活生生的；而如果寫一個冷酷可怕的人，可以嘗試寫他的時候一句對話都不要出現，全部用動作、場景角度的切換來呈現灰暗冰冷的風格。

再依我寫的渦流球為例，在曳尾與輕踏獵殺一頭猛獸時，開始還是曳尾與輕踏的角度；但是在中間就突然途切換成野獸看待他們的角度。
這樣的做法，可以展現「主角並非主導一切」的特色。




「短篇小說」、「散文」和「長篇小說」的差距

短篇小說：
沒有龐大的背景，整篇短篇小說很可能只是為了表達一個意念，或是一種內心的感受(比方說感動或悲觀)；而整個過程將是敘述有劇情結構的，並且絕大多數都有對話的篇幅。
短篇小說還有幾個特點：它的描述目標幾乎都是以人為中心，劇情是循序前進的、呈動態的。在結尾處喜歡用發人深省或空虛的手法。

EX：寫「網路遊戲的真實愛情故事」用短篇小說來呈現就會比散文好很多。

散文：
散文被用來敘述事件或者故事，它的劇情性通常比較弱，並且從頭到尾都是以同一個視角來看世界。散文也被用來傳達一份理念，或是各種情緒上的感受。在結尾處喜歡用發人深省或充滿遐想的手法。
它的描述目標除了人以外，其餘的事、物也都經常寫成一定的篇幅。

散文的敘述方式基本上是把已然發生的事攤開來講、呈靜態的，並且常用大量的文學修辭；不會有使人期待後續發展、緊張未知的感覺。
如果要把散文模式套用在小說裡，那麼它的地位通常是用來「敘述過去的事」、「解說場景/人物」或「文章式的情感舒發」。
整體來說有點像「旁白先生」的地位。

EX：寫「阿里山的心情故事」就宜用散文來寫。

長篇小說：
它擁有最可塑性的龐大架構，它的描述目標幾乎都是以人為中心；人物可以很多元，角度也容易自由轉換。長篇小說有足夠的空間製造讀者對之的情感，讀過之後會轉變成龐大難忘的經驗。
和短篇小說一樣，長篇小說是循序漸進的劇情式故事。在故事進行的過程中，所描寫的人物時常會切換好幾個。
長篇小說的結局通常會以主角事件作為結束。

----------


## Zera

解說很詳盡清晰><!!謝謝!!!!
前輩的觀察和理解很深入啊Q Q~~
我會好好參考的..[鞠躬

----------


## ShadelanJenn

看的時候，似乎知道了.寫的時候就全忘記了...

寫作的技巧好多啊...要全部用上嗎...

(目前看了這篇文章好幾次...不過本人還是一樣...嘆氣)

深深一鞠躬。感謝眾人。

----------


## 翔氣

與其說寫作的技巧，其實這串心得文章可能更貼近「說故事的方法」。
說故事的方法跟寫作技巧息息相關，但不同的是寫作技巧是死的，也就是它的種類有一定的限量。
寫作技巧的教學書籍有很多很多，而且大都很有深度，學起來是很生硬的，而且要命的是它們會「制式化」，即深研過文學技巧的人，寫出來的東西都很有水準，但是大同小異。

說故事的方式會因作者的學習經歷、人生經歷、讀過或體會過的故事而有所不同，是真正千變萬化的！

所以我開板時不是寫「寫作教學」，而是「心得討論」，也就是這些說故事的方法，是我在撰寫的過程中、或觀看他人的作品領悟出來的，和大家分享有這麼樣的東西可以應用。

每個人說故事的方式都有自己的特色，如果能在我這裡發覺有什麼東西可以轉為你的靈感，我再慶興不過  :Very Happy:  

要把它們全部用上是很辛苦的事，也不見得這些方法都對你有用。
所以還是照著自己的步調走，然後不時回過頭來看看自己寫過的東西，沒意外的話，一定可以得到意外的收穫！

P.S
我寫的【渦流球】曾經大改了2次，從國中開始有了最初的版本。
這是第三次的版本。當我回過頭一看，發現前面又有進步的空間了。這個習慣挺有效的不是嗎？   :Mr. Green:

----------


## 思

文章開頭，如果要寫囉唆煩悶的歷史介紹，除了在角色對話中提及，還有何辦法能轉換這些介紹?

      動作場景的描寫要如何抓到恰當好處，真的很難，如果太過於鉅細靡遺就會造成您說的不流暢，讀起來很累，我想這些都需要時間累積經驗吧!

----------


## 翔氣

to：思


文章開頭，如果要寫囉唆煩悶的歷史介紹，除了在角色對話中提及，還有何辦法能轉換這些介紹? 

介紹歷史、角色立場的方式：

1.在文章開頭先交代清楚。

2.在對話中提及。

3.在故事開始之前用幾頁的篇幅專寫歷史、關係；在此也常見地圖、角色頭像、人物關係圖。

4.附註。在需要解釋的地方註釋。比如：

終於，我來到了阿拉伯王國(1)，到處都是洋蔥般的皇宮式建築。
寫在頁尾或章節尾：(1)沙烏地阿拉伯王國 (Kingdom of Saudi Arabia)在於亞洲(又俗稱中東.........)

5.在劇情中提及。不刻意專設篇幅來一次說個清楚，你可以把往事打散，劇情正好發展到符合加上某一段往事的時候再寫出來。

比方說這樣：
不在事先交代這段史事：【王子達拉的國王父親，在東東帝國與西西帝國交戰時落敗，被敵軍砍下首級。】
從故事裡帶出這段史事：【達拉王子面對敵人抽出了國王的寶劍，令他憶起東東帝國淪陷後，父親在眾人面前受到凌虐而最終倒在血泊中的畫面。】


動作場景的描寫要如何抓到恰當好處，真的很難，如果太過於鉅細靡遺就會造成您說的不流暢，讀起來很累，我想這些都需要時間累積經驗吧!

當你的角色在行動時，會呈現這些：

1.角色整體上的動態(追趕跑跳碰之類的)
2.角色部份肢體的細寫(也就是肢體特寫鏡頭)
3.動作影響了身上的穿著(比方說頭巾如何飄逸、劍鞘喀啦作響)
4.動作刻意去影響人、事、物(你原本就想描述的、動作原本的目的)
5.動作不經意影響了場景(如踩過草地發出了聲響、泥地凹陷、打翻了路過侍者的餐盤)
6.場景隨著移動
7.動作受到任何人、事、物阻撓；會阻礙到主角的不一定只有對手，你可以試試看用長滿青苔的石階，或是侍者打翻盤子後散落一地的碎玻璃。任何東西。
8.場景影響角色(像天氣就很常被用來影響角色，當然你覺得合用的話，一隻蝴蝶也可以俱有影響力)
9.動作和時間的關係。你可以描寫角色在短短幾秒之內就爬到多高的樹上
10.角色的動作影響了目標物之後，該目標物的反應
11.心理反應、心中想的事、喜怒哀樂恐諷等情緒

當然上面11點還不是全部，所以你會有很多東西可以寫的。依照自己的節奏，把這些可能性都帶進你的動作場景內。
並不是說寫太長就不好，我知道有至少2本小說，厚厚的一本，卻僅只寫了一天之內發生的事情。
想寫這種題目，就要玩鉅細靡遺這一套。每個小環節都交待得像要陳述十字軍東征的歷史。
如何找到更多的元素來美化你的動作場景(不論寫什麼場景都用得上)，有時候比精簡有力更吸引人。

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

一次看完果然有點累...
我最缺的大概就是場景無法順暢的描述吧...

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    例如：在另一個地球，另一個世界，那個世界跟我們的世界一樣，連地名跟地圖也大致相同，只是多了一種生物──龍。

龍遍佈了許多陸地，人則抓龍為自己工作，過了和平的幾年後，不知為何闇龍降臨於世，他破壞了一切，殺了許多的龍與人，燒光他所看到的一切，破壞著人類的建築，直到七大元素之隆合力擊敗牠並封印在黑色的盒子裡；七龍也因體力耗盡退回蛋的時期，人類把牠們放在七個鑲了不同顏色寶石的盒子，盒子則在第二天失去蹤隱，等待闇龍再次破除封印，盒子才會出現，尋找牠們的騎士；而闇龍的事件並未被人們留下任何歷史，這段時間被稱為消失的帝國時期。

過了許久，人們不再記得這件事，還有再傳的也只說給自己人不外流。
科技改善了龍的地位，龍不在是工具，也成了寵物，人心不再善良，黑暗欲破盒而出。    
    



這已經是我最好的開頭了，我不知道要怎麼改...
標點好像也有一些怪怪的....

----------


## 好喝的茶

>咒地 固力猛
話說開頭也是我最常卡住的地方。(噴)
俗語說萬事起頭難，不過俗語也說世上無難事。多加點毅力，寫過幾十次後就會比較順手了，加油唄。

你寫的開頭……嗯……我還沒有想到怎麼改。(死)

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

的確沒感情... 

開頭真難阿──(吶喊)

當初寫的時候只是因為我的一個不錯的墜飾而已，不小心就變的太龐大了....(後悔中)

預計在搞完開頭之後貼到龍族的天空可以嗎?(因為是跟龍有關的) 

決定要改的是手寫的開頭，網路的版本刪掉。

還有標點符號的部份....還是有些地方不順....

----------


## 好喝的茶

嗯……敝茶來獻醜了。(汗)
我的作文能力不高，參考也不要參考太多就是了……(汗)

這是一個流傳已久的傳說，儘管更多人認為它是科幻故事。
據說在世界以外還存在著另一個世界，在那裏也有地球的存在。有人用雙胞胎來形容這兩顆地球，因為它們擁有近乎一樣的大陸、海洋，以及文明，甚至連地名也相差無幾。
除了在傳說的地球之上，還有著一種披鱗戴甲，踏足於大地，翱翔於天際的生物——龍。

在那裏的人和龍建立了互助關係，龍為人們付出勞力，而人類則提供龍食物和文明科技的滿足。人和龍就這麼和平地過了無數個年頭。
然後悲劇就發生了，誰也不知道它是怎麼發生了，甚至沒有生物感覺到兇兆，但悲劇確確實實地發生了。
象徵災難的闇龍降臨大地，牠飛翔的時候帶來了風雨，踏足的時候引起了海嘯，甚至連牠的吐息也造成嚴重的火災。
人類的文明大倒退，而龍族也幾乎遭到滅絕。從闇龍出現的那一刻起，沒有生物記得「美好」是怎麼一回事。
像是傾聽到人們和龍群的祈求，象徵組成世界的七大元素的龍出現了。經過數之不盡的慘烈戰鬥，七元素龍與闇龍兩敗俱傷，闇龍被封印於黑色的盒子裏，而七龍則因耗盡力量而退化成龍蛋，被人們分別放在七個鑲了不同顏色寶石的盒子裏。
在第二天所有盒子竟全失去蹤影。人們在追查後發現，當闇龍再次破除封印的時候，那些盒子才會再次出現，尋求屬於牠們的騎士對抗闇龍。
闇龍的災難並沒有記載在人類歷史上，僅是稱那段時期為「消失的帝國」。

和平的時代恢復，並且延續了很長一段時間。漸漸的大多數人對於闇龍的記憶被時間沖走，知情的人們也僅是口傳予下一代而不外流。
人類的心只記得科技為他們帶來的優越，包括利用科技迫使龍成為自己的工具和寵物。
當人心充滿污濁的時候，在世界深處，被人們遺忘的黑色盒子蠢蠢欲動……

因為原版本的開頭沒有提供多少資料，所以有些地方我是捏造出來的。(汗)
請別介意就好。

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

TO巴：原來標點符號可以用根性解決 (誤)


TO茶：我不會介意的啦 ，是真的有像在看故事的感覺了。

我會繼續朝茶的內容寫寫看。

大部分的地方都沒離很遠耶，好厲害的茶...
 :jcdragon-idle:  




我有漏掉很多地方沒解釋清楚，應該還是在我的文筆不太好...

不過這則故事倒是吸引了三位同學.....，好在哪裡勒? 

巴的建議倒是讓我稍微了解一點該怎麼寫了。

----------

